# Banana Plant: Is it supposed to do this?



## doomslug (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey folks!

A few weeks back I upgraded my betta to a SPEC V with some live plant buddies. This is not a NPTas a note, just "planted" in gravel. The tank has the standard LED light source that comes with the tank.

The plants seems to be doing alright for the most part - the water wisteria and water sprite are growing, and the Anubias and the Windelov java fern seem content to just exist. However my question is with my banana plant/Banana lilly/Nymphoides aquatica.

It's started ...levitating? I guess? I have some photos here since its difficult to describe:



















It's grown the 2 large leaves and the white root/anchor? since it's been in my tank. Basically I am wondering if this is normal behavior for it, or if it's just gotten knocked loose and I should just secure it back on the bottom again.

BONUS: Here's my Betta, Hoth, contemplating the situation XD










Thanks guys!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh lol, that's actually pretty funny! I don't believe they are supposed to do that, no. Looks like maybe some air was trapped underneath the leaves and pushed the plant upwards trying to escape? You can press it back down to the gravel again.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks like it got bumped lose but is holding on for dear life lol. Just push it back into the gravel


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Haha..The Escape of the Banana Plant. XD 

PS - Hoth is beautiful & so is your tank from what I can tell.


----------



## SerenasFishys (Apr 20, 2014)

I love the look of the black gravel


----------



## doomslug (Feb 5, 2014)

Alrighty thanks guys! I suspect I might of knocked it loose when I was cleaning the tank the other day and just didn't notice. I'll be doing a water change tomorrow anyway so I'll use that as an opportunity to get my banana plant a bit more grounded. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to hurt it or anything by putting back in the gravel =D.


----------



## AndreDecasa (Apr 9, 2014)

OMG, Thats funny, Plant really do have thoughts.


----------

